# Infinity Wax Supergloss +



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

anyone got the new wax out?

currently use normal supergloss and love it,

Have a 250ml pot coming of the supergloss +

can't wait to test it out this weekend,

https://www.infinitywax.com/infinity-wax-supergloss-wax-250ml.html


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Look forward to your thoughts and impressions please.
I’m also tempted to try the Supergloss+ having been very impressed with the normal one.
Did you get the 30% flash sale.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

hola 

not tried mine yet though but it does feel nice after a swipe test and smells good too! mine was one of the £10 ones too! :doublesho





let me know how you get on Euge :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Look forward to your thoughts and impressions please.
> I'm also tempted to try the Supergloss+ having been very impressed with the normal one.
> Did you get the 30% flash sale.


I did indeed, seen it on instagram and ordered right away, have far too many waxed & sealants now



LewisChadwick7 said:


> hola
> 
> not tried mine yet though but it does feel nice after a swipe test and smells good too! mine was one of the £10 ones too! :doublesho
> 
> ...


jammy git! has it still the same scent as the older one? its a fantastic wax so really looking forward to this one! I will strip old wax off and wipedown with eraser before applying, I will try to leave it on its own with nothing under or on top of it for a while


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

euge07 said:


> I did indeed, seen it on instagram and ordered right away, have far too many waxed & sealants now
> 
> jammy git! has it still the same scent as the older one? its a fantastic wax so really looking forward to this one! I will strip old wax off and wipedown with eraser before applying, I will try to leave it on its own with nothing under or on top of it for a while


I tried to go back and get my mate one but they'd sold out, apparently was only 100 pots for pre launch offer 

its supposed to lasts 5/6 months this version but I never had the first version to compare anything with unfortunately mate


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I tried to go back and get my mate one but they'd sold out, apparently was only 100 pots for pre launch offer
> 
> its supposed to lasts 5/6 months this version but I never had the first version to compare anything with unfortunately mate


i rarely would let my car go past 3 months without a full decontamination and reapply LSP, so durability for me is never an issue, Gloss + ease of cleaning and of course epic beading is what I look for:thumb:


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

The original is on sale for £15 for 200ml - is that a good buy??
Cheers
Phil


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm sure the old one was 5/6 months but this one has been improved. Tried my supergloss+ out for the first time on the weekend, extremely easy to apply and spreads for miles. I had issues upon removal, it was quite grabby but I think that was just down to me leaving it too long to cure. Scent is wham bar, smells nicer in use than just sniffing the pot and once buffed up the finish was very nice and glossy. Amazing water behaviour too. Also ordered another old supergloss for £15, couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

BaileyA3 said:


> I'm sure the old one was 5/6 months but this one has been improved. Tried my supergloss+ out for the first time on the weekend, extremely easy to apply and spreads for miles. I had issues upon removal, it was quite grabby but I think that was just down to me leaving it too long to cure. Scent is wham bar, smells nicer in use than just sniffing the pot and once buffed up the finish was very nice and glossy. Amazing water behaviour too. Also ordered another old supergloss for £15, couldn't resist at that price.


ive seen people with issues removing the original as well, I've never had an issue with it despite curing times, I find the MF Towel used makes a big difference to removal!

I'm pretty sure the new supergloss+ is to be wiped off quicker than the old one so you may be right, how is the beading from it? any pics?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

euge07 said:


> ive seen people with issues removing the original as well, I've never had an issue with it despite curing times, I find the MF Towel used makes a big difference to removal!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the new supergloss+ is to be wiped off quicker than the old one so you may be right, how is the beading from it? any pics?


Yes I've seen the same regarding the original but like yourself it was nothing but a pleasure to use for me.

When using the new one I applied to the whole car before removing so probably about 20 minutes and it was very grabby. I started with a plush Korean mf and then tried a short pile and it was still the same. Persevered with it though and came up great in the end. Water behaviour is extremely good and beading after rainfall is great, probably some of the best I've seen. Nice tall tight beading. Haven't got any pics yet, but will get some up as soon as I can.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Typical, I bought the original SuperGloss in a black Friday deal and am yet to use. Was going to try out in the Spring!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Look forward to your thoughts and impressions please.
> I'm also tempted to try the Supergloss+ having been very impressed with the normal one.
> Did you get the 30% flash sale.


Just about to take the plunge to but might wait and see what the feed back is like:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I ordered a pot of the new suoergloss + with other bits between Xmas and new year so missed the 30% sale but I'm still waiting on delivery. Have a ruby red ford all set to try it out on and run another test alongside the BH double speed wax and in2detailing wax.

Durablitly is claimed to be a far bit longer than the original so fingers crossed.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Punted an order in on Monday for this with some of the new stuff, hoping it arrived before this weekend would love to try it out


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

chongo said:


> Just about to take the plunge to but might wait and see what the feed back is like:thumb:


Go for it mate, it seems like a great wax apart from my troubles removing and as I say I'm pretty sure that was my own fault for leaving it too long. Others I have spoken too removed it with ease when leaving it to cure for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BaileyA3 said:


> Go for it mate, it seems like a great wax apart from my troubles removing and as I say I'm pretty sure that was my own fault for leaving it too long. Others I have spoken too removed it with ease when leaving it to cure for 5-10 minutes.


I just might bud yellow Dave is going to see what it's like against I2Detailing wax which is on my car now and performance is outstanding :thumb: I'll probably will mate, am like Dave camerashy, can't resist a good cheap wax


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone had a delivery confirmation with their supergloss? I ordered on the 23/12 but appreciate it's unlikely they'll be working through the holiday but I'm now conscious that a few of the bits I ordered are now showing out of stock but had nothing to say it's being held back


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Has anyone had a delivery confirmation with their supergloss? I ordered on the 23/12 but appreciate it's unlikely they'll be working through the holiday but I'm now conscious that a few of the bits I ordered are now showing out of stock but had nothing to say it's being held back


I got a dispatch notice from IW and a collection notice from DPD


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

We need some good natural light pictures guys when you've used it please:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I got a dispatch notice from IW and a collection notice from DPD


When did you order?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> When did you order?


11th December was when I ordered and arrived 23rd :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmm best part of 2 weeks for delivery, doesn't fill me with confidence that I'll be getting mine anytime soon. I'll have acquired other waxes by the time this arrives.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Hmm best part of 2 weeks for delivery, doesn't fill me with confidence that I'll be getting mine anytime soon. I'll have acquired other waxes by the time this arrives.


give them a call/email I guess it could be on back order with the demand at the minute for it especially with 2 lots of sale prices too


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

they must be busy- I still have no tracking for my order, I messaged their online system on wednesday regarding their 5litres of QD & Thier shampoo but no reply either, phoned this morning and no answer so they must be busy after the holidays, will do wax next weekend as its unlikely to come now


----------



## Andy150 (Aug 18, 2016)

Im sure i have seen michael mention on the facebook group that they arent back in until the 7th of january. Maybe this is why you have heard nothing


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm also waiting on another order ftom them, I was told they're back in Monday.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

my order was despatched yesterday, will definitely get using this weekend


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Was all delivered this morning. Only issue I have is that the wax has really shrunk within the pot and rattles around.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Was all delivered this morning. Only issue I have is that the wax has really shrunk within the pot and rattles around.


that would annoy me, are you going to contact them?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Was all delivered this morning. Only issue I have is that the wax has really shrunk within the pot and rattles around.


mine did that but I've left it, it'll sort itself out after first use


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if I can be bothered. at least it falling out of the tub makes it easy to apply to the applicator evenly


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Got mine today. Seperated as well. Still dying to try it which I will do at weekend


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is that caused due to not staggering the pour and pouring it all in one single go?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> Got mine today. Seperated as well. Still dying to try it which I will do at weekend


Let us know how it looks and application :thumb:


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yellow Dave said:


> Was all delivered this morning. Only issue I have is that the wax has really shrunk within the pot and rattles around.


Mine has done exactly the same, waited c2weeks for delivery and then when I opened today the whole wax fell out of the pot 👎.. also, despite ordering a buff daddy when it was in stock, by the time they sent them out it was out of stock and I ended up getting what looks like a lesser quality alternative..

Whilst I'm really keen to try the wax on my s5 and see the results I am disappointed so far 😩


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

euge07 said:


> that would annoy me, are you going to contact them?


I've messaged them to see what they say.. I'm not a pro detailer like a lot on here but I have a lot of waxes and none have ever done this before


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Blacky010_10 said:


> I've messaged them to see what they say.. I'm not a pro detailer like a lot on here but I have a lot of waxes and none have ever done this before


In my experience infinity wax have been very hit and miss lately with the quality of the products and customer service. I have an original supergloss from the beginning of last year that was a good pour then recieved another last week that has a circular crack all the way around, I know it doesn't affect the usage but it seems the consistency iso not there lately. I also have the supergloss+ that has separated from the jar same as yours. In terms of customer service they used to be excellent, always received a reply to emails and they were great on the phone but recently that has gone down hill. In the past few months I have had two emails ignored, also opened a ticket on there website which was answered (eventually) but a completely irrelevant answer to the issue I had, seemed they didn't even read the ticket and just answered with some nonsense to action a reply so I messaged them back and that has now been ignored too. Kind of frustrating when you see them constantly active on Facebook. I have spent a fair bit of money with them in the past year and was looking to make a big order with them this month with all the new products they are releasing but don't think I'm going to bother now.


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

I dare say a few are sat waiting for a few different reasons before they order now. I am bursting to order some kit,but gona wait now.
Christmas,sales,weather,flue virus,staff,deliveries,new stuff in,old stuff out.This time of year ****s everything up.Lets face it.The big fella in the Red Suit needs to get his game on.

BB


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

First use with supergloss this afternoon and not entirely won over by it. Certainly not as nice as the recently tested BH double speed wax or in2d ceramic wax. It spread easily over the panel nice and thin, but it just didn't want to cure. Was trying the swipe test every 5minutes and still hadn't fully cured leaving a smeary finger mark. After 25minutes I gave up waiting and buffed it off regardless. Wasn't the most difficult to remove like autoglym HD or a super oily wax. It still not what I'd expect from a wax this day and age. And isnt it claimed to cure super fast for easy removal? 

Applied it next to autofinesse fusion wax and although didn't spread quite as well, was much nicer to remove


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> First use with supergloss this afternoon and not entirely won over by it. Certainly not as nice as the recently tested BH double speed wax or in2d ceramic wax. It spread easily over the panel nice and thin, but it just didn't want to cure. Was trying the swipe test every 5minutes and still hadn't fully cured leaving a smeary finger mark. After 25minutes I gave up waiting and buffed it off regardless. Wasn't the most difficult to remove like autoglym HD or a super oily wax. It still not what I'd expect from a wax this day and age. And isnt it claimed to cure super fast for easy removal?
> 
> Applied it next to autofinesse fusion wax and although didn't spread quite as well, was much nicer to remove


I had quite the opposite with mine, I absolutely love this wax, easy application and removal and the sheeting from it is like no other I've seen or used:thumb:

It doesn't seem to cure like older traditional waxes does, perhaps it's something to do with its ingredients? The older supergloss was the same, but it definitely cures on the panels well as I was running it for a few months and was still beading/sheeting perfect until its removal yesterday before the new one was applied


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

so this was my first use of the wax and have to say I am very happy/impressed with it!

excuse the poor pics and video, its that time of year where natural light is low lol


























































not the best quality but link to a video I took of the sheeting


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> First use with supergloss this afternoon and not entirely won over by it. Certainly not as nice as the recently tested BH double speed wax or in2d ceramic wax. It spread easily over the panel nice and thin, but it just didn't want to cure. Was trying the swipe test every 5minutes and still hadn't fully cured leaving a smeary finger mark. After 25minutes I gave up waiting and buffed it off regardless. Wasn't the most difficult to remove like autoglym HD or a super oily wax. It still not what I'd expect from a wax this day and age. And isnt it claimed to cure super fast for easy removal?
> 
> Applied it next to autofinesse fusion wax and although didn't spread quite as well, was much nicer to remove


Maybe a simple answer here .Its Been very damp last few days and quite cold.Conditions do make a difference as you know.Do you think that could be the culprit. I only say because when i applied in2d ceramic wax first time.Then the weather conditions did affect it ,bright day,dry,no wind,in a warm garage and LOVED the finish.As the second application a good couple of weeks later.I noticed a definite change,i prepped the same_ almost_,wet day,v cold,everything gets damp and cold,doors open.Took much longer to flash then remove,finish was great though.Could be the application on to the first coat also.
Maybe the British weather
BB


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If you can't use the finger swipe, did you do anything to decide how long did you leave it to cure or just you just remove it straight away?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> If you can't use the finger swipe, did you do anything to decide how long did you leave it to cure or just you just remove it straight away?


Left it to cure on the panels approx 15mins and then removed effortlessly with shortpile mf towels, Having been used to using the original supergloss on many cars this is how I have always used it


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

apparently the new one cures a lot quicker than the original version and needs around 5 mins weather depending of course


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Very impressive Euge07 :thumb:

Gotta put on my "have to" list


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

A&J said:


> Very impressive Euge07 :thumb:
> 
> Gotta put on my "have to" list


it really is fantastic! I'll be looking forward to seeing its cleaning abilities, I imagine snowfoam will barely stick to it and I will be able to enjoy touchless washes during the week for a good while:thumb:


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

euge07 said:


> it really is fantastic! I'll be looking forward to seeing its cleaning abilities, I imagine snowfoam will barely stick to it and I will be able to enjoy touchless washes during the week for a good while:thumb:


Thanks for taking the time on the images and vid,nice job:thumb:.Water cant wait to get off on the sheeting,beeds well.

BETCHA WAX IT AGAIN WITHIN A MONTH

Cheers
BB


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

I’m probably not going to order from IW again, waited weeks for my order of Diablo and it turned up in a flimsy plastic jar which must be about the cheapest you can get away with, labels all faded and looked like they were printed on a home printers, the wax itself had shrunk and had started cracking. Just poor service and poor quality all around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> First use with supergloss this afternoon and not entirely won over by it. Certainly not as nice as the recently tested BH double speed wax or in2d ceramic wax. It spread easily over the panel nice and thin, but it just didn't want to cure. Was trying the swipe test every 5minutes and still hadn't fully cured leaving a smeary finger mark. After 25minutes I gave up waiting and buffed it off regardless. Wasn't the most difficult to remove like autoglym HD or a super oily wax. It still not what I'd expect from a wax this day and age. And isnt it claimed to cure super fast for easy removal?
> 
> Applied it next to autofinesse fusion wax and although didn't spread quite as well, was much nicer to remove


The only way I can explain this possibly it was over applied? the original took 15 mins to cure but the new version is quite different in that respect with around 5 mins cure time. This has been thoroughly thoroughly tested.


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

M300JDG said:


> I'm probably not going to order from IW again, waited weeks for my order of Diablo and it turned up in a flimsy plastic jar which must be about the cheapest you can get away with, labels all faded and looked like they were printed on a home printers, the wax itself had shrunk and had started cracking. Just poor service and poor quality all around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am very surprised by your comments, The packaging used isnt some cheap version we've brewed up just for you but industry standard and used by almost everyone that needs that type of enclosure, be it the car care industry, cosmetics and so on.

Our labelling is also done by the UK's leading label manufacturer and are actually hot foil pressed. So metallic substrate with printing over that. Angel wax use the same as to G techinq and many others.

I cant comment on your individual order as I dont know the specifics but it sounds like its been damaged, so I would appreciate if you did the regular thing and just contact us about it instead of making wild assumptions.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I must agree with Infinity Wax, their product labelling has come a long way recently and I believe their labels are some of the best in the industry. 
As for the wax it’s self I also have a little crack but by no way does it effect anything! 
The company prides it’s self on great value products I believe it delivers. 



Gonz.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

cipriani said:


> The only way I can explain this possibly it was over applied? the original took 15 mins to cure but the new version is quite different in that respect with around 5 mins cure time. This has been thoroughly thoroughly tested.


Is it so oily in nature that the typical swipe test won't work? As that's what I tried to use at the time to see when it was ready to remove, as it was my first experience with the wax.

I'd like to think after the years of trying different waxes it's not over application. As I said I used it side by side with autofinesse fusion, a few weeks before with BH double speed wax and in2d ceramic wax and had no problem with over application.

I will try again and remove the panel in sections, as after washing the car today it appears to be performing fairly well


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

cipriani said:


> I am very surprised by your comments, The packaging used isnt some cheap version we've brewed up just for you but industry standard and used by almost everyone that needs that type of enclosure, be it the car care industry, cosmetics and so on.
> 
> Our labelling is also done by the UK's leading label manufacturer and are actually hot foil pressed. So metallic substrate with printing over that. Angel wax use the same as to G techinq and many others.
> 
> I cant comment on your individual order as I dont know the specifics but it sounds like its been damaged, so I would appreciate if you did the regular thing and just contact us about it instead of making wild assumptions.


I'm not surprised by his comments at all as I'm still waiting on part of my order from the 1st of January. I did the decent thing of contacting you on multiple occasions to have you just ignore the mails, never answer your phone and eventually pass the blame for part of the order to dpd. And just to reiterate the parts of the order that did turn up took 3 weeks with zero communication or apologies for delays from yourselves. 
I'm now still waiting for my 5ltrs of foam. Last Tuesday you were contacting dpd about it. On Thursday you had the item returned to you damaged, we're now on the following Wednesday and you still haven't even shipped my replacement.
You charge £5.99 for delivery and say next day dispatch then take over a month to fulfill the order. 
Absolutely shocking service and I wouldn't use your company again or recommend it to others. 
Shame as you make some great products but your customer service is awful and downright rude.

As an update, you've ignored yet another message. You sent me something on Instagram yesterday, I replied straight away asking a simple question and you ignored it completely. It's fine coming on a public forum and stating to someone "I would appreciate if you did the regular thing and just contact us about it" yet it's a pretty hollow argument when you don't reply to 99% of the contact.
A Paypal case has now been opened, and unsurprisingly you've ignored that so far too.
Shockingly bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

cipriani said:


> I am very surprised by your comments, The packaging used isnt some cheap version we've brewed up just for you but industry standard and used by almost everyone that needs that type of enclosure, be it the car care industry, cosmetics and so on.
> 
> Our labelling is also done by the UK's leading label manufacturer and are actually hot foil pressed. So metallic substrate with printing over that. Angel wax use the same as to G techinq and many others.
> 
> I cant comment on your individual order as I dont know the specifics but it sounds like its been damaged, so I would appreciate if you did the regular thing and just contact us about it instead of making wild assumptions.


I didn't make any wild assumptions, I am stating my opinion based on the product and service I received. 
I have ordered over 35 waxes in the last 2 months and not one has a plastic pot as cheap feeling as yours so I reject that it is the industry standard. Your labels are not even close to the quality of the one on all of the products I have from Angelwax and I happy to post some comparison photos. 
I haven't started a post to single you out for criticism I have added to a thread, clearly you don't appreciate it but that's not my concern as I won't be ordering again.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

M300JDG said:


> I didn't make any wild assumptions, I am stating my opinion based on the product and service I received.
> I have ordered over 35 waxes in the last 2 months and not one has a plastic pot as cheap feeling as yours so I reject that it is the industry standard. Your labels are not even close to the quality of the one on all of the products I have from Angelwax and I happy to post some comparison photos.
> I haven't started a post to single you out for criticism I have added to a thread, clearly you don't appreciate it but that's not my concern as I won't be ordering again.
> 
> ...


Interesting comparison on the labels, allow me to prove the above statement.



















and again.. a single wall PET jar is incredibly common, im many industries not to mention durable.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> *Is it so oily in nature that the typical swipe test won't work?* As that's what I tried to use at the time to see when it was ready to remove, as it was my first experience with the wax.
> 
> I'd like to think after the years of trying different waxes it's not over application. As I said I used it side by side with autofinesse fusion, a few weeks before with BH double speed wax and in2d ceramic wax and had no problem with over application.
> 
> I will try again and remove the panel in sections, as after washing the car today it appears to be performing fairly well


Any thoughts


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Any thoughts


I used some a couple of days ago for a video, just a production pot off the shelf. The results are documented in the below video. 
It can grab a little but thats down to the type of Si02 used, id like to think we have got this as good as it could be.


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

Leebo310 said:


> I'm not surprised by his comments at all as I'm still waiting on part of my order from the 1st of January. I did the decent thing of contacting you on multiple occasions to have you just ignore the mails, never answer your phone and eventually pass the blame for part of the order to dpd. And just to reiterate the parts of the order that did turn up took 3 weeks with zero communication or apologies for delays from yourselves.
> I'm now still waiting for my 5ltrs of foam. Last Tuesday you were contacting dpd about it. On Thursday you had the item returned to you damaged, we're now on the following Wednesday and you still haven't even shipped my replacement.
> You charge £5.99 for delivery and say next day dispatch then take over a month to fulfill the order.
> Absolutely shocking service and I wouldn't use your company again or recommend it to others.
> ...


Steve..

To begin with, placing an order on the 1st January is great. However are you serious when you expected this to be shipped next day? The situation is that we opened again on Monday the 8th and worked through (as you can imagine) a large backlog. your order was shipped on the 18th, and you reported it damaged a couple of days later which we responded to and opened a DPD investigation into (pictured)









Now I appreciate your comment on passing blame however the journey from Scotland to Kent isnt made by us so I cannot take responsibility for how the package was treated, only claim back from DPD and resend the item. 
In an ideal world this would be done without hesitation, unfortunately when the shipping portal doesn't give clear indication to where the item is we need to get a second opinion from the depot who kindly sent it back up. One of the reasons for being so thorough is the number of scammers out there, sad really.

Once returned in a plastic box that was marked that it came from Birmingham :wall: a member of staff put it down stairs in the bottling area due to leakages. Without paperwork or anything indicating where this came from they were confused. As you can imagine im quite busy most days, and the emails from you had stopped since initial contact and for some reason switched to instagram, a platform thats really only accessible from a phone. Although as i sure your aware your replacement has been sent.

I noticed you made a claim for the whole order despite having 70% of it which also set off alarm bells. I hope you can see this from my perspective.

Mike


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

cipriani said:


> Steve..
> 
> To begin with, placing an order on the 1st January is great. However are you serious when you expected this to be shipped next day? The situation is that we opened again on Monday the 8th and worked through (as you can imagine) a large backlog. your order was shipped on the 18th, and you reported it damaged a couple of days later which we responded to and opened a DPD investigation into (pictured)
> 
> ...


Wow, I do not know where to begin on this....



cipriani said:


> Steve..
> 
> To begin with, placing an order on the 1st January is great. However are you serious when you expected this to be shipped next day? The situation is that we opened again on Monday the 8th and worked through (as you can imagine) a large backlog. your order was shipped on the 18th,


First off, no obviously I did not expect it to be shipped on the 2nd of January. I didn't expect it to be shipped on the 3rd. I maybe expected it to be shipped on the 4th. If you weren't back in until the 8th then that's also fine, shipping on the 8th, 9th or 10th would've been ok. What I did not expect was to ship on the 18th, with no explanation of why the order has been delayed. 
If you genuinely had so many orders that it took you 9 working days to actually ship my order then I believe the least you could have done was send a mail saying that you were working on the backlog.
Or answered any of the mails that I sent, asking where my order was. 
Or answered the phone on the three separate occasions I called. 
Or turned on an automatic reply saying that you were working on a backlog. 
Or posted on Instagram/your website stating you were working through the backlog. 
Or set an automatic reply that stated the office was closed until the 8th, when the order was placed. 
Any of those things would have been acceptable, rather than the complete radio silence and just assuming everybody would be ok with such a delay and no communication.
If you honestly believe that was the correct way to treat your customers then fine, we clearly disagree on what constitutes acceptable customer service.



cipriani said:


> and you reported it damaged a couple of days later which we responded to and opened a DPD investigation into (pictured)


Categorically not true. I reported it missing via email that day. You didn't reply. I tried calling and again, no answer.



cipriani said:


> the emails from you had stopped since initial contact and for some reason switched to instagram, a platform thats really only accessible from a phone.


 Again, not true. I posted on Instagram on the 23rd of January as I saw activity on there so figured it was at least being monitored, unlike the email account or phone. Instagram is perfectly accessible on desktop/laptop/ipad for messaging. The only thing you need the phone for is to upload pictures as far as I'm aware.
Granted you responded also on the 23rd with "sorry we haven't seen any of your emails, I will get this looked into asap!" Incidentally, you said you hadn't had any emails yet you knew I'd reported it missing prior to Instagram? Strange but hey ho….
Later on that night, you then did email saying "thanks for letting us know about your order. We will need to check the DPD system and find out where this has gone and get back to you asap"

On the 29th of January, I had no reply or update from you so I then sent a direct message on Instagram (again as you'd responded on there and I didn't want you to claim you weren't receiving mails again). You replied to the direct message saying that the foam was returned to you last Thursday (25th of Jan) and you'll "sort in the morning"
You informed me the label had been damaged in transit therefore you had no way of knowing whose it was. Even though I had informed you I hadn't received my foam, or that the DPD trackable service you'd paid for should've surely been able to confirm that one of my two packages hadn't been delivered. I guess not….

Again, I accepted that and just waited for my foam, assuming it was then shipped that morning (the 30th)

Nothing turned up on the 31st. I messaged again, you then told me the foam is "ready for collection". I asked where from and you then again didn't reply.

On the 1st of Feb, still nothing had turned up, I messaged asking "any update today please?" you replied saying you'd grab my tracking number, I asked when it was shipped and then again you didn't reply.

2nd of February, I still hadn't had my foam, or my tracking reference that you were "going to grab" or any further communication from you.
Finally late on the afternoon of the 2nd I get a text from DPD telling me the item will be delivered on the 5th, again though not even a courtesy email from yourself to apologise or anything like that.

Even if we ignore all the parts prior to DPD damaging the foam etc, it means from me telling you I was missing foam on the 19th, to you getting my damaged bottle back on the 25th to me actually getting my foam it has taken you a further 9 days to even ship a replacement, and lied twice in that time as to when you actually had done this. I do not think I'm alone in thinking that is massively unreasonable.



cipriani said:


> I noticed you made a claim for the whole order despite having 70% of it which also set off alarm bells. I hope you can see this from my perspective.


70%? Two out of three items have been delivered yes, but value wise I'm missing half of my order, more if you include the postage costs. I only opened a claim as hadn't heard anything from you. I informed you a claim would be opened if I didn't get a reply, I gave you plenty of chances and still hadn't heard from you, so a claim was opened on the 30th. The claim was opened for the full amount as I didn't realise you could open for a part value. I will quite happily change the claim to only recoup the foam and postage cost.

Look if you honestly believe you have provided me with great service, then that's fine and we clearly differ on what that means. You've come on a public forum and openly admitted massive delays in sending and ignoring multiple lines of communication. There are multiple people in this thread who were upset with the delay and lack of communication, there are also other posts on Instagram also chasing products ordered so on the plus side, I guess I should take comfort in the fact it wasn't just me you were letting down.

I believe I have waited an extremely long time and had to send far too many chasers to simply get the service and products that I paid for. It reaffirms my decision to not use you again in future, despite what I genuinely believe to be great products.

Hopefully the foam finally turns up today, undamaged and then we can both go our separate ways. There are plenty more companies that I will happily give my money to in future and provide much greater customer service than I (and clearly others) have seen from yourselves.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Is that caused due to not staggering the pour and pouring it all in one single go?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Apparently (according to IW response) it's because there's no lip in the tub itself so it's come lose, or the other reason I was given for mine doing the same was that it was thrown about in the dpd van so it's come lose.. I've had a lot of waxes delivered and none have ever done this and it doesn't sound like mine was an isolated incident either..

Anyway, still looking forward to getting some decent weather and giving this a try...


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

Well............I was going to order a pot of Supergloss+ but I don't think I'll bother now.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

OnTheRob said:


> Well............I was going to order a pot of Supergloss+ but I don't think I'll bother now.


why?? It is a fantastic wax and cheap to buy? Easy application, even easier removal, Beading & water behaviour is really good


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Because the owner doesn’t come across particularly well. Have you not read the thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Because the owner doesn't come across particularly well. Have you not read the thread?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have bud, I started the thread:wave:

At the end of the day, they are a company and are busy, But doesnt take away from the product, it really is a fantastic wax at a good price, They have new products out I am keen to try and wont be put off ordering from them again


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry, apologies. 

I’m sure it’s great, but service when things go south is paramount to me. Ignoring comms just stinks. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Sorry, apologies.
> 
> I'm sure it's great, but service when things go south is paramount to me. Ignoring comms just stinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No I don't disagree with you, I had a few enquiries on products which I didn't get a response to as well, But in my opinion as I liked the product itself alot I would still buy again


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

The detailing business is hugely competitive these days with many shops and brands offering products, you simply must have great customer service these days or you will sink 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Little update as it's been 2 months since application with only a couple of washes with wax safe shampoos such as bouncers slick Mick or waxaddict pure. Initially water behaviour was fantastic with very quick beading and run off. Felt nice and slick also. For the first 6 weeks its water behaviour was performing better than the AF Fusion I applied it next too. 

Washed at the weekend and water run off was extremely slow and very average beading compared to when first applied and compared to Fusion that was still performing strong. Protection was still good as the traffic film and salt remains washed off easily. But I couldn't help but top it with infinity Wax QDX to try and help the beading which has proven to be a nice to use and good performing QD.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

OnTheRob said:


> Well............I was going to order a pot of Supergloss+ but I don't think I'll bother now.


Infinity Wax no longer sell direct I believe, instead sold through jayswax.co.uk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Infinity Wax no longer sell direct I believe, instead sold through jayswax.co.uk


www.infinitywax.com is working again


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Yellow Dave said:


> Little update as it's been 2 months since application with only a couple of washes with wax safe shampoos such as bouncers slick Mick or waxaddict pure. Initially water behaviour was fantastic with very quick beading and run off. Felt nice and slick also. For the first 6 weeks its water behaviour was performing better than the AF Fusion I applied it next too.
> 
> Washed at the weekend and water run off was extremely slow and very average beading compared to when first applied and compared to Fusion that was still performing strong. Protection was still good as the traffic film and salt remains washed off easily. But I couldn't help but top it with infinity Wax QDX to try and help the beading which has proven to be a nice to use and good performing QD.


What was your prewash? To lose water behaviour that quickly says it all about these waxes, my infinity Diablo lost near enough all water behaviour after the first wash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Little update as it's been 2 months since application with only a couple of washes with wax safe shampoos such as bouncers slick Mick or waxaddict pure. Initially water behaviour was fantastic with very quick beading and run off. Felt nice and slick also. For the first 6 weeks its water behaviour was performing better than the AF Fusion I applied it next too.
> 
> Washed at the weekend and water run off was extremely slow and very average beading compared to when first applied and compared to Fusion that was still performing strong. Protection was still good as the traffic film and salt remains washed off easily. But I couldn't help but top it with infinity Wax QDX to try and help the beading which has proven to be a nice to use and good performing QD.


Have to say I echo your findings as well, Protection still very much present and water behaviour still good but run off a little slow, I topped with BSD as I love it and it is a good combo


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

M300JDG said:


> What was your prewash? To lose water behaviour that quickly says it all about these waxes, my infinity Diablo lost near enough all water behaviour after the first wash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most recently, either a plain pressure rinse or an older version of autofinesse lather shampoo to try and use it up, so nothing strong or anything that isn't wax safe.


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

euge07 said:


> why?? It is a fantastic wax and cheap to buy? Easy application, even easier removal, Beading & water behaviour is really good


Yeah this thread has put me right off and like someone else said, the detailing community is massive and customer service is paramount.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I really enjoy using Infinity Wax products but get customer service issues completely. I know JaysWax is now a re seller so could always purchase that way.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Zolasbackheel said:


> I really enjoy using Infinity Wax products but get customer service issues completely. I know JaysWax is now a re seller so could always purchase that way.


Thanks will take a look over there


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Zolasbackheel said:


> I really enjoy using Infinity Wax products but get customer service issues completely. I know JaysWax is now a re seller so could always purchase that way.


Sorry, double post my bad.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Little update as it's been 2 months since application with only a couple of washes with wax safe shampoos such as bouncers slick Mick or waxaddict pure. Initially water behaviour was fantastic with very quick beading and run off. Felt nice and slick also. For the first 6 weeks its water behaviour was performing better than the AF Fusion I applied it next too.
> 
> Washed at the weekend and water run off was extremely slow and very average beading compared to when first applied and compared to Fusion that was still performing strong. Protection was still good as the traffic film and salt remains washed off easily. But I couldn't help but top it with infinity Wax QDX to try and help the beading which has proven to be a nice to use and good performing QD.


Do you ever use Sonax BSD? how would the QDX compare?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

euge07 said:


> Do you ever use Sonax BSD? how would the QDX compare?


I often suffered with the application of BSD but still used it for the beading. QDX applied and removed like any other QD I've used on either dry or wet panel. It's nice and easy. Initial beading is pretty close to BSD but doesn't last as long. Feels nice and slick though.


----------

